# Whats got 2 legs and bleeds?



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

Half a dog


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry but that is too old :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Which half? :?


----------

